# OBS Help



## balanga (Jun 12, 2019)

Anyone using OBS (Open Broadcaster Software) ?

I've been using it on FreeBSD for a couple of days and am pleased with how it captures video from VHS tapes but I can't get audio working. Am wondering if something is missing from my FreeBSD installation...

Audio input capture is done via PulseAudio and noticed the following in one of the logs:-

```
20:51:44.419: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
20:51:44.420: Service '' not found
20:51:44.422: All scene data cleared
20:51:44.422: ------------------------------------------------
20:51:44.431: pulse-input: Unable to get server info !
```

This means nothing to me apart from PulseAudio might not be set up correctly.

Any ideas?


----------

